# Gold accented door



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know what this technique is called. I finished this door to match the existing windows.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Very cool. It's fun doing a project outside the norm.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job. I would label that as distressed antiquing.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nice job. I would label that as distressed antiquing.


Good to know...I'm a professional distressing antiquer.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

We got a couple of distressed antiques around here... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, I keep looking at this picture and I don't know what I am supposed to see.... Are you talking about the tiny bit of yellow on the edges??


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm sorry, I keep looking at this picture and I don't know what I am supposed to see.... Are you talking about the tiny bit of yellow on the edges??


Well...the photo doesn't do it justice. It is quite subtle. But yes, you are supposed to see the tiny bit of yellow on the edges.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good. How is your workload? Do you work in Aurora IN?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good, I would call that 'tipping', kind of looks like worn edges. :thumbup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> Looks good. How is your workload? Do you work in Aurora IN?


Well...I have a few things under contract. Waiting to schedule. Not busy by any means.

I've done a small job in lawrenceburg. Never aurora.


----------



## TPG That Painter Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

I would think that would be called _guilding_..like the guilded edges of an older book ? Either way nicely done.


----------

